# God I'm sick of the bottom-feeders, parasites and imbeciles! (Kijiji Rant!)



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

You know, I think I've really reached the end of my rope with Kijiji. I recently posted a few guitars for trade here in the want ads section and in a fit of optimism I posted the same ad up on Kijiji here in Ottawa. Most of the responses on the forum were very reasonable, though none quite met my needs. The emails I received from the Kijiji ad, however, range from the absurd to the insulting, with very few that even came close to being fair. Here's a few of the more "interesting" offers I've received to date.


A Korean-made BC Rich Mockingbird Classic for my SG-3
"$750 cash right now!" for my Ltd. Ed. SG-3
at least six American Standard Strats for my SG (all "straight trades", which isn't bloody "fair" by my math)...
a Mexican Standard Tele for my Kramer 1985 Baretta ri
an Epi Futura for my Kramer 1985 Baretta ri
an Xbox 360 and 6 games for my LTD EC-1000 Deluxe
old stereo systems and laptops for any of the guitars listed...
"I have $400 I can give you for the LTD"...
as well as innumerable offers of Chinese budget guitars, practice amps and cheap stomp boxes in various collections for any of the three guitars I listed...

It's completely disheartening... I feel like I'm surrounded by idiots... I specifically state "fair trade offers +/- $$ as required" in the ad and I'm drowning in emails from people who seem bent on doing nothing more than screwing me over to their advantage... It's bloody depressing, and probably says a lot about the state of the world today... At this point, I haven't traded anything, and I'm probably going to swear off this stupidity for good and just hang everything in Spaceman on consignment. I've no patience for the parasites anymore... hell, I'm not sure I ever did! And I don't really move that much gear... How does anybody handle all this crap?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't get insulted when people make ridiculous offers. Sometimes they get insulted when I laugh at them.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Ottawa has got to be one of the worst places to sell used instruments-all the stores here sell new Asian crap and it all comes back on the used market.

Also if you are using Ottawa Kijiji beware of the guy looking to trade his Epiphone casino or Rick-he is certifiably insane.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Using Kijiji here is no treat, but it generally doesn't take me to long to have a transaction I am happy with. The stories you guys from Ottawa post are ridiculous though. I have never had to deal with anything that bad here luckily.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, the Ottawa Kijiji scene is a little strange. I miss Toronto. Selling and buying there was easy. Too easy.

Takes a lot of patience to sell stuff here. And I rarely see stuff show up used here at a reasonable rate.

As for the OP: gotta say man that is some odd stuff you're peddling. Could be people don't know how to value stuff that's not a Fendet Strat. I'd give em the benefit of the doubt on first contact and shoot back a counter offer.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Yes, the Ottawa Kijiji scene is a little strange. I miss Toronto. Selling and buying there was easy. Too easy.
> 
> Takes a lot of patience to sell stuff here. And I rarely see stuff show up used here at a reasonable rate.
> 
> *As for the OP: gotta say man that is some odd stuff you're peddling. Could be people don't know how to value stuff that's not a Fendet Strat*. I'd give em the benefit of the doubt on first contact and shoot back a counter offer.


Ya that Baretta especially would appeal to a niche market. You'd likely have to find someone specifically looking for one, and that could be tough selling in only one city. You'd probably be better off putting it on the Gearpage or even eBay. Get a wider market.

Same with the SG-3 to an extent. It's a collectable Gibson. You can explain in your ad what it is, but people who aren't knowledgable about Ltd Ed Gibsons are just going to think it's an SG... in which case an American Fender Strat would seem like a fair trade to them.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Good call. He seems a little "out there", just from reading his ads.



rollingdam said:


> Also if you are using Ottawa Kijiji beware of the guy looking to trade his Epiphone casino or Rick-he is certifiably insane.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Yes, the Ottawa Kijiji scene is a little strange. I miss Toronto. Selling and buying there was easy. Too easy.
> 
> Takes a lot of patience to sell stuff here. And I rarely see stuff show up used here at a reasonable rate.
> 
> As for the OP: gotta say man that is some odd stuff you're peddling. Could be people don't know how to value stuff that's not a Fendet Strat. I'd give em the benefit of the doubt on first contact and shoot back a counter offer.


Actually, when people make offers like an AmStandard Strat for my SG, I agree the values aren't too far off, so I'm always polite and decline predominantly because I already have an AmDlx Strat that I'm in love with so another strat would just be redundant... so it's unfair of me to "bitch" about those offers, I suppose, though I did want to illustrate that there are LOTS of American Standard, Highway 1 and MiM Strats out there that people seem eager to trade off... And I have tried making counter offers on some trade offers but generally never hear back again... It's tiresome... Honestly, I hardly think it's my place to educate someone else about the value of a guitar they've an interest in acquiring - doesn't anybody spend any time surfing around doing their "homework" about a particular instrument any more? It's not like I'm asking exorbitant trade values for any of these guitars...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

here's a suggestion you might consider. take a drive down to Toronto and put your guitars up at 12th Fret or Capsule music and you will reach a bigger market and probably sell a lot faster.
yes its a pain, and costs some gas to get there and back, but i can personally say i've had excellent results selling in Toronto, when selling is Ottawa was difficult.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think we have discussed this in general a few times before. In the grand scheme of things, selling on the internet is still very much in its infancy. Its only been a few years since these former buy and sell rags have made the jump to the internet, and thats all kijiji is, a big buy and sell makertplace. In years to come it's going to get worse and better at the same time. Worse for sites like kijiji and Craigs list etc becuase there will be millions of more people using the internet. Better for sites like this that specialize and attract a generally committed and in most cases informed buyer/seller. You might get the odd low ball offer on these forums but for the most part, people know the values and are respectful of the buyer/seller.

So when selling gear it's going to get worse on those open boards. You will still get serious buyers but you will always get tons of stupid offers. Thats just the way it is and thats the way it is going to continue, only worse. You just have to expect the stupidity and just delete the emails. I personally believe that sites like this will thrive in the years to come. Especially if we continue to use checks and balances such as paying a fee to use the for sale area and rating buyers and sellers with the iTrader system. Look down the road 3-5 years and imagine what this place will look like. In terms of cost, they are all heading that way. eBay is approaching ridiculous and kijiji is sneaking in all kinds of bump and pay etc. I know for me, if I knew I could post a high end guitar on a site that was selling for $2500 plus and the cost to post it was as low as $5.00 that would be very worth it to me. 

Kijiji is great for selling an old filing cabinet or desk, video consoles that type of stuff.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nicely done:

Gibson SG-3 Limited Edition SG 250 made! - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa

I was going to reply and offer to trade my Peavey Rage 12W combo, but I thought you might not see the funny side! :banana:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Nicely done:
> 
> Gibson SG-3 Limited Edition SG 250 made! - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa
> 
> I was going to reply and offer to trade my Peavey Rage 12W combo, but I thought you might not see the funny side! :banana:


 Well worded....but should I report a moderator for posting a Kijiji link?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dirt Farmers

Most people are only dirt farmers. They offer nothing of real value or substance to trade because they have nothing of real value or substance in their lives. They posses the dirt. The cheapest car, the lowest priced house, dollar store toys for the kids, and two year old half broken televisions from LG.

Sadly, these same people bought more than dirt, they bought the belief of the advertisers that told them they were getting quality goods.

So, I don't think you are out to be taken, it is the common Joe that has been took, and like the baby boomers, in 10 years time, what they posses now, will be dead.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Nicely done:
> 
> Gibson SG-3 Limited Edition SG 250 made! - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa
> 
> I was going to reply and offer to trade my Peavey Rage 12W combo, but I thought you might not see the funny side! :banana:


Well, make it that DSL50 you're hawking and add a pedal or two and we could be talkin'! :wave: Or did you trade the Marshall for your Peavey? :wink:



keeperofthegood said:


> Dirt Farmers
> 
> Most people are only dirt farmers. They offer nothing of real value or substance to trade because they have nothing of real value or substance in their lives. They posses the dirt. The cheapest car, the lowest priced house, dollar store toys for the kids, and two year old half broken televisions from LG.
> 
> ...


Hey man, stop steppin' on my RANT with your maudlin philosofryin'... Most people do / accept / believe what's EASY; it's the nature of the beast - we're literally hard-wired that way... so blame Evolution... It brought us down from the trees, and gave us the tools to aspire for MORE, but our genetics didn't clarify more WHAT, and thinking about that - really thinking about it, not just enumerating the endless psycho-social ills of contemporary man and bemoaning their existence - is HARD... Besides, as an aging Boomer, I hate being reminded of my imminent mortality, as I don't feel I've quite acquired enough toys to win yet... 
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> Hey man, stop steppin' on my RANT with your maudlin philosofryin'... Most people do / accept / believe what's EASY; it's the nature of the beast - we're literally hard-wired that way... so blame Evolution... It brought us down from the trees, and gave us the tools to aspire for MORE, but our genetics didn't clarify more WHAT, and thinking about that - really thinking about it, not just enumerating the endless psycho-social ills of contemporary man and bemoaning their existence - is HARD... Besides, as an aging Boomer, I hate being reminded of my imminent mortality, as I don't feel I've quite acquired enough toys to win yet...
> :food-smiley-004:


:food-smiley-004: There is never enough time for all the toys! But that should never stop you tryin' 

LOL sorry, I have a fever now that over rides my digital thermometers ability to read OR it needs new batteries, and I'm going to try to find a good working mercury one to see what my temp is but it seems to me I bought the digital one because I had lost my glass one and when I went to buy a new glass one they no longer were sold.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think we have discussed this in general a few times before. In the grand scheme of things, selling on the internet is still very much in its infancy. Its only been a few years since these former buy and sell rags have made the jump to the internet, and thats all kijiji is, a big buy and sell makertplace. In years to come it's going to get worse and better at the same time. Worse for sites like kijiji and Craigs list etc becuase there will be millions of more people using the internet. Better for sites like this that specialize and attract a generally committed and in most cases informed buyer/seller. You might get the odd low ball offer on these forums but for the most part, people know the values and are respectful of the buyer/seller.
> 
> So when selling gear it's going to get worse on those open boards. You will still get serious buyers but you will always get tons of stupid offers. Thats just the way it is and thats the way it is going to continue, only worse. You just have to expect the stupidity and just delete the emails. I personally believe that sites like this will thrive in the years to come. Especially if we continue to use checks and balances such as paying a fee to use the for sale area and rating buyers and sellers with the iTrader system. Look down the road 3-5 years and imagine what this place will look like. In terms of cost, they are all heading that way. *eBay is approaching ridiculous and kijiji is sneaking in all kinds of bump and pay etc.* I know for me, if I knew I could post a high end guitar on a site that was selling for $2500 plus and the cost to post it was as low as $5.00 that would be very worth it to me.
> 
> Kijiji is great for selling an old filing cabinet or desk, video consoles that type of stuff.


Ebay owns Kijiji don't they?

I personally have had great luck with Kijiji. I am lucky though because I live in between about 6 Kijiji cities. So my ads get a huge audience. It rarely takes me more than a week to get a sale/trade I am happy with, and I don't really get that many time wasters or lowballers. 

What I think helps a lot is that while I am close to Toronto, I am not close enough for deadbeats to bother me. I put in the first time of my ads that I do not deliver, and only people serious enough to drive here contact me. And it's only about a 40 minutes drive, so for those type of people it's well worth it. It's like a built in deadbeat filter.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> *Ebay owns Kijiji don't they?*
> 
> I personally have had great luck with Kijiji. I am lucky though because I live in between about 6 Kijiji cities. So my ads get a huge audience. It rarely takes me more than a week to get a sale/trade I am happy with, and I don't really get that many time wasters or lowballers.
> 
> What I think helps a lot is that while I am close to Toronto, I am not close enough for deadbeats to bother me. I put in the first time of my ads that I do not deliver, and only people serious enough to drive here contact me. And it's only about a 40 minutes drive, so for those type of people it's well worth it. It's like a built in deadbeat filter.


I did not know that, but it certainly would not surprise me. If they do own it than it is only a matter of time before they seek higher profit from it. There is no other reason to run the place, nobody puts in that amount of technology and capital to offer the world a free marketplace.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes. Kijiji is owned and operated by eBay. That's why it's monetized in ways CL is not: pay to bump an ad to page 1, featured ads, etc. It's also why you see a lot of commercial vendors with ads in many cities at the same time. They offer vendor tools for cross-posting. Whereas CL actively flags this kind of behaviour down. Also: while you can flag things, the decision to remove is made by an employee, not an algorithm like on CL. Pay, and your ads can stay.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

The latest marvel on Kijiji Ottawa

Wanted: NEED ACOUSTIC STRINGS - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

well at least she's honest..
i remember the best street busker i have ever seen was an old dude in Toronto- used to beat the crap out of his acoustic wearing mittens!
it didn't matter if the guitar had 1 string or 6 he played the same and howled his tunes with more heart than a lot of top 40 bands.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Yes. Kijiji is owned and operated by eBay. That's why it's monetized in ways CL is not: pay to bump an ad to page 1, featured ads, etc. It's also why you see a lot of commercial vendors with ads in many cities at the same time. They offer vendor tools for cross-posting. Whereas CL actively flags this kind of behaviour down. Also: while you can flag things, the decision to remove is made by an employee, not an algorithm like on CL. Pay, and your ads can stay.



The real funny part is that they still will still remove pay ads if people flag them lol. So they will take their money, offer them tools that allow them to violate the policies general users have to abide by, but them still remove their ads and keep their money. You can go on their discussion forums, and people are in an absolute uproar most of the time. The staff on the forums just tell them tough luck. So they actually don't even really get many special privileges for paying those fees.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i would agree that it sucks...you can never figure out how they can justify what they are offering...but at the same time, there are people looking to screw people over on kijiji too...
last week, here, there was an Epiphone SG special on kijiji...guy wanted 350 bux....the guitar, brand new is 200 in the music stores here...why would anyone spend more on a used POS guitar then a new POS guitar...

i feel bad for the layman who's patrolling the site looking for a decent guitar to start with, or for their kid, just to get ripped off...


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

also...isn't Craigslist still taking Ebay to court over Kijiji??? they just found out that they were both owned by Ebay...and Craigslist doesn't think thats right...

i can car manufacturers, or guitar manufacturers that have no problem with this...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I miss small "Ma and Pa" type used music stores. There's nothing like a well cared for used instrument and knowledgable staff to go along with it. I've bought stuff over the Net, but it's been through reputable individuals and the good folks here at GC. Everytime I look at gear on the Kijiji sites I get the "heebee jeebees". It's the online version of buying something in a dark alley. 

Shawn


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I sold my snow blower through Kijiji and never had a problem. I guess the experience you have makes the reaction. It is good to see venting mixed in with a bit of humour, that's healthy.


----------



## -=Sc0rch=- (Mar 28, 2010)

The big thing that bugs with with kijiji or ANY online classified site is when I write the word *FIRM* in big bold letters next to my price and STILL get idiot lowballers with their stupid offers. I reply very nicely the word firm is there for a reason, and then the smack talk starts from them, shortly followed by another spam filter entry on my end.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Just bought a pedal on Kijiji and doesn't work. Seller won't reply to my emails. You can keep internet transactions from now on. I will only deal new and with a reputable store. Fed up with the BS and dishonesty.

B


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I use kijiji all the time...just bought some nice high hats and a cymbol for a great price...they are worth $300 and I only paid $100 for them...great deal.

Also bought a set of drums as well.

Ive also sold 2 Guitar amps on kijiji with no problems.

Traded mics with someone and that worked out well

I have an MXR distortion + up for trade right now and someone offered an MXR phase 90 in a trade...I may do that trade.

Ive been using Kijiji for a long time...I think kijiji used to have a different name...I believe it was "Intokio" or "Intoko"...Cant remember the exact name however I used the site when it went by its old name as well.

I get some odd trades offered on kijiji as well...I just send a quick reply "No thanks"

Some people dont pay attention to whats written in the ads sometimes...I have some motorbike accessories up for sale...Im selling pants,coat,gloves,boots,helmets,magnetic tank bag and I say in the ad "Im not selling seperately"...its being sold as a lot and not seperately.

Of course the firt 2 emails I get for ad asks if I would sell pants seperately and coat seperately...lol...what can ya do...some people just dont care what you want and do what they want regardless of what has been said in the ad.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If it wasn't for the 'KIJIJI Rant' at the end, I thought it was going to be about the house of commons.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

-=Sc0rch=- said:


> The big thing that bugs with with kijiji or ANY online classified site is when I write the word *FIRM* in big bold letters next to my price and STILL get idiot lowballers with their stupid offers. I reply very nicely the word firm is there for a reason, and then the smack talk starts from them, shortly followed by another spam filter entry on my end.


HA! I've seen that stuff enough and a buddy of mine who sells a lot of gear runs into it all of the time too. 

*I'd have to say that my most interesting one was this:* 

I have a 2006 Gibson Les Paul Studio that I advertised once a few months after I got it because I figured that since I had 2 black ones, I could sell one black one and get a wine red one. Anyway, I get a reply to my ad that says that there is a stolen one out there (I assumed that the responder had it stolen from him) and here is the serial number with 3 digits XXX'd out. I said that they all matched so 'what were the other 3 digits?' and the guy wouldn't give them to me. He wanted me to tell him what they were and the conversation got absurd. Anyway, I told him 'well, it's nothing off of me - the guy seemed honest who I bought it from' and told him about when I bought it. He figured that it wasn't the one by the time frame but prior to establishing that, the conversation was bizarre and the secrecy regarding the final digits of the serial number was a real head-shaker. I figured that he would have come to see the guitar and look at the number himself but it was a shady and odd situation.

Later on I decided that I would keep the guitar because I really didn't get any serious offers for it other than one from 'someone in Montreal who wanted to ship it to Nigeria'...anyway...I passed on that. I went on to have the nut replaced with a bone nut and I had Lindy Fralin P92 pickups installed in it. It is a great guitar. Anyway, fast forward to recently when I got a white Gibson Les Paul Studio body/neck and added all of the hardware along with some P90 pickups. I decided that I'd advertise the black one again since I added the white one. Crazy interest...I mean just many, many replies to the ad. I had it up for $1100 and noted in the ad that it is a 2006 'pre chambered' LIKE NEW with pickups that cost $280 US to buy new and the bone nut and blah blah blah. The emails keep coming and people are asking questions and making offers. One guy asks about a dozen questions in about 5 or 6 different emails over about a week and a half and then replies back "what!? NO CASE!?" I didn't notice that part and blah blah blah...I'm thinking in my head - "don't be pissed at ME for something that YOU didn't notice that IS IN the ad"...it was a real gem!

There certainly are a lot of real winners out there...it just so happens that they all tend to hang out on kijiji sometimes!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I tend to use Craiglist and seem to have great deals.
I sold a bass once and a guy replied that FYI it was overpriced so I looked into it and he was right. I replied and said thanks and lowered my price, he ended up buying it at the fair price it now was.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I sent a message to someone last night regarding a footswitch for the Traynor YCV series amps. He gets back to me saying he still has it. I ask some questions and so on...maybe send 4 emails back and forth but when he says that it's in 'fair cosmetic condition' I say "Sorry for all of the emails and so on. I am going to pass because I want one that is in new condition". He replies with "nothing like wasting someone's time".

The idiots are everywhere...plus the item he is advertising for $25 is $20 new. Unreal.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I sent a message to someone last night regarding a footswitch for the Traynor YCV series amps. He gets back to me saying he still has it. I ask some questions and so on...maybe send 4 emails back and forth but when he says that it's in 'fair cosmetic condition' I say "Sorry for all of the emails and so on. I am going to pass because I want one that is in new condition". He replies with "nothing like wasting someone's time".
> 
> The idiots are everywhere...plus the item he is advertising for $25 is $20 new. Unreal.


Since condition of item was at the top of your list, you think that would have been a question in your first email.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes, normally it would have been but since it wasn't advertised for a typical 'used switch' price I was thinking that was in very good condition. I asked if the cable was with it and his reply of "I think I have something around here" made me think that I had better ask the condition so that I am not going on assumption. Like I said...$20 item new and he's advertising $25...anyway, I'm glad I didn't drive across town and turn it down. I thought that he would think the same way. You're right though - I should have asked condition right away because the 'stock photo' is normally a dead giveaway.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

My favourite was a friend of mine who bought a Schecter lefty 7 string Hellraiser....worth $1200....listed it at $800 with case...and the only reply he got was "I'll trade you a Playstation 2, 5 games, and my BMX bike! OMG I really want that guitar so bad but I'm only 14 and can't earn money yet!!! PLEASE TRADE!!! Thanks!!!"

maybe legitimately that was the kids story...but either way you think he'd have the common sense to not offer someone an outdated console system and a BMX bike for a teenager...


----------

